# next meet 29 aug in clevland tn.



## ken Sass (Aug 25, 2015)

so i am down to the last week , setting on my ass trying to heal the little boo boo's, turned 55 in april so i am in the next age group


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 25, 2015)

Glad to see you're kicking you dick.  Check in every once in a while. Sheesh.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2015)

Kenny!!! Don't be a stranger!  Best of luck!


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Speak of the devil.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice to see you've been prepping for a meet in your time off the board.

Good luck this weekend, and welcome back.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 25, 2015)

Hell yes Kenny!  Kick some ass!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome back brother. 

Good luck at the meet.  I hope I can still do meets when I'm 55.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well I be damned, someone must have called him lol.

Good luck man


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 25, 2015)

Good Luck Ken kick some sass! see what i did there  give em hell bud


----------



## stonetag (Aug 26, 2015)

Glad to see ya checkin' in man, good luck to you at the meet.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2015)

Best of luck sir!  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 26, 2015)

Good luck at the meet!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 26, 2015)

Kill that shit Ken. 

Welcome back brother.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome! Try to bring us back some snap shots sir. Good Luck.


----------

